# Hi from WV.



## redsnow (Dec 26, 2015)

Hi everyone, that's me! 



Years ago my Granddad had bees, I messed with them a little bit, and thinking about getting started again. But, I'm not sure where to start! I have lots of questions, and I'll appreciate all the help I can get! Thanks.


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

Well, heck, our apiary is near you and we pass thru Moorefield on the way to it. We're two exits further west, off Knobley Rd.

There's one big beekeeper that we know of in the area, off to the almonds now, I think.

There's an Eastern Panhandle Beekeeper's Association in the area. Their website scares my anti virus software but I've talked to some members and they sound pretty good. I think they meet in Wardensville. They're probably your best bet for meeting other beekeepers and getting good local advice. We're members of a VA bee club.


----------



## wvbeeguy (Feb 20, 2011)

Welcome, lots of good folks here to help and as Phoebee stated, good bee club in your vicinity. This is time of year many clubs have a begineers class, Mark


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! You'll find lots of good information on the site. Lots of experienced people who are glad to offer help.


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource ! As said before, lots of great information here on the website, just dig in and start reading. If something peaks your interest, you can use the search function to see if there have been conversations about it in the past and read what was said. Don't be afraid to ask questions. Our group of members do really well at helping those that need answers.


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

I thought mountain men were supposed to have Hawken guns, Is that the new version you've got there? Welcome friend.
Bill


----------



## redsnow (Dec 26, 2015)

drlonzo said:


> Welcome to BeeSource ! As said before, lots of great information here on the website, just dig in and start reading. If something peaks your interest, you can use the search function to see if there have been conversations about it in the past and read what was said. Don't be afraid to ask questions. Our group of members do really well at helping those that need answers.


Thanks! Pheobee, I'm sure you're thinking about the Patterson Creek Apiary, I've met the man a time or 2. Let me ask, when you hit Knobley road, west of Moorefield, is your place north or south? I know the road, a little bit. 

I found a listing in the Market Bulletin, December issue, and found a meeting in Romney, and one in Elkins. I'll send those folks an email and see what else is going on.

As I said above, I've played with bees some, but I don't know much. I do have access to quite a few acres, areas that are proven to make honey. 

One thing that bugs me, is the lack of bee hives in the area. Honestly, if someone would want to set their hives on our property, that would be fine with me. I'd be very content to watch, observe and help and learn.


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

redsnow said:


> One thing that bugs me, is the lack of bee hives in the area. Honestly, if someone would want to set their hives on our property, that would be fine with me. I'd be very content to watch, observe and help and learn.


With that thought, you may be able to get in touch with a good local beekeeper and offer an outyard area for them to set up a remote apiary. Beekeepers are always looking for a good yard to set hives. If I were in your area, I'd hit you up for it myself. Phoebee may be able to put you in touch with a few from the area.


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

Redsnow, the only time I've met WV beekeepers is at local craft shows, selling their honey. I keep passing what appear to be outyards, though, and all of them vanish about the same time each fall. I then see them all gathered up on pallets just west of Romney, so these are either one big commercial operator or else some really well-organized smaller outfits. They'll be back in spring. Some of these yards have come and gone, so I presume they are outyards and are being moved around as opportunities present themselves, especially looking for productive forage.

But the idea of offering your place as an outyard should be workable. Not that the bees will stay on your place ... they forage 3 miles in every direction. But since you know something about the honey history of that area, all the better.

We're north on Knobley, at the Nancy Hanks development. Our bees stay there all winter ... no almonds for our girls. We're strictly in it as an addictive hobby.


----------



## redsnow (Dec 26, 2015)

Good morning all. Phoebee, you're talking about the Patterson Creek Apiary, they do have a "staging area" beside Rt. 50. I'm not sure where they truck their bees for the winter? They have over 900 hives! I apologize, I can't think of his name, but I talked to him last fall, he does keep a few hives west of town. 5 miles out or so? 

Besides the man from Patterson Creek, I only know of one other bee keeper in this area, that has active hives. He only has 2 hives. 

We have our family properties scattered around here and there, I could make a few phone calls, and probably get some beekeeper access to a 20 mile long stretch of the South Fork valley. Lots of areas around here that are just void of honeybees. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome from NE Kansas!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

